# Looking for a economical slicer



## dougmays (Mar 15, 2011)

i'm currently looking for a economical slicer for cutting meats, mainly for jerky.  here are 2 on amazon that have good raitings that i'm looking at, does anyone have any experience with these

Edge Craft


Rival Slicer


there is also a Russell Hobbs Deluxe Food Slicer i found online on craigslist that if being sold used locally.

any advice on any of these 3 or any others would be awesome.  Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a chef's choice. It's a very good slicer. This is the model I have. Also if you get one get the non serrated blade. It's better for thin slicing.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=QZN_TfquHcXTgQfp7cj-Bw&ved=0CD4Q8wIwAg#


----------



## nwdave (Mar 15, 2011)

H-m-m-m-m, the rival slicer is left-handed.  First one I've ever seen, but what do I know?  If it's light duty, once in a great while slicing, nothing much more than a London broil for jerky making, these will suffice.  Don't expect them to be cranking out bologna slices day in and day out.  It would be better if you could examine the cutters up close, like kicking the tires, so to speak. 

My biggest complaint with these type of machines is that most don't allow you to dismount the slide tray (the device that holds the meat and slides the meat into the cutting blade) to clean it properly.  I use to have a 99.00 slicer you couldn't remove the slide.  Took an extra 10-15 minutes just to properly clean and sanitize the slide.  That slide seems to have a magnet to meat, every little piece seems to work it's way into the nooks and crannies and you have to dig them all out or risk harboring some rather nasty sources for food poisoning.  It's great that the blade can be removed for cleaning, but then the area behind the blade has more bits of meat that have to be removed and this area generally has the motor and electrical components that you have to be sure not to get wet.

I'm sure this is more than you wanted to know, BUT, when you're making something to be consumed by others, or even just yourself, Food Safety and cleanliness of the equipment is paramount.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 15, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I have a chef's choice. It's a very good slicer. This is the model I have. Also if you get one get the non serrated blade. It's better for thin slicing.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=QZN_TfquHcXTgQfp7cj-Bw&ved=0CD4Q8wIwAg#


Hey Al

I am looking too. How far is the throw on the blade? I have a Rival and it is good for smaller stuff but when I go to slice a belly say 10" it is not capable of pulling back far enough to do that big a slice


----------



## alelover (Mar 15, 2011)

Mines for small stuff too. It will do Pastrami and canadian bacon real well.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Hey Al
> 
> I am looking too. How far is the throw on the blade? I have a Rival and it is good for smaller stuff but when I go to slice a belly say 10" it is not capable of pulling back far enough to do that big a slice


I just measured it & the throw is 9 1/4".


----------



## dougmays (Mar 15, 2011)

what kind is this and how much did it run you?
 


alelover said:


> Mines for small stuff too. It will do Pastrami and canadian bacon real well.


----------



## alelover (Mar 15, 2011)

I got it on eBay for 30 bucks. Delivered. It's a Rival. Model 1101E. Wish I could find a new blade for it. I have to sharpen it with a Dremel while I spin it in my lathe.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 15, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I just measured it & the throw is 9 1/4".


My Rival is about the same and for bellies it is just not big enough  - Thanks for checkin


----------



## thebarbequeen (Mar 16, 2011)

I see those rivals like alelovers on craigslist and ebay all the time, for not much $ at all.  I've been doing a lot of research, too, since I got rid of my last slicer (too small, and not enough power). 

Space and cleaning are my big issues, and the chef's choice models seem the best overall for not much $, aside from that rival, which I keep seeing everywhere!   I'm haunting craigslist until I make up my mind.  If you  check amazon's prices and reviews go through the smoking meat website so Jeff gets a cut (so to speak).


----------



## boykjo (Mar 16, 2011)

I owned the Rival 1042 and it was a good little slicer for cutting small things and clean up was a breeze but I would not recommend it for cutting meat as  the blade does not turn very fast hence the serrated blade and you need to hold in two switches with one hand to run the unit.  I gave it to my neighbor to make jerky but I think he went back to using a knife......


----------



## alelover (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's what ya need.


----------



## ak1 (Mar 16, 2011)

I saw that at a local restaurant supply store. It is absolutely gorgeous, build quality, material quality, everything about it is first rate.  Alas, so was the price... $6000.00

My 99 dollar PowerFist slicer doesn't compare
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That slicer isn't just a tool, it's a piece of art.

Even my wife said that if we had lot's of money to blow, she would buy it just for display


----------



## alelover (Mar 16, 2011)

It certainly is pretty.


----------



## ddemerath (Mar 16, 2011)

I had a small home slicer I picked up for $50.  It worked, but cleaning was a problem.  Because of this forum, I have been obsessed with bacon and now I wanted a better slicer.  I scoured Craig's list and EBay a commercial slicer.  I finally came across one for $300.  Went to check it out.  It was an old Globe Slicer, model unknown.  It was a little rougher than I wanted and almost walked away from it.  The person ended up letting me have it for $200.  Took it home and started my research.  Since it was a painted model, Globe said it was very old, either a model 75 or 150.  The gave me the number to Butchers supply in Tenn.  I spoke with Ed Perryman who informed me that I had a model 75.  They started making them in 1939!  Well after a 6 hour cleaning, it was time to test it out.  21 pounds of bacon sliced in 15 minutes! It took another 90 minutes to vacuum pack and clean the slicer up again.  I was impressed. Now that the bacon is in the freezer, I am going to try to restore the mixer and make it look new again.  The only complaint that I had was that it is too big to use on the kitchen counter so I had to use the table instead.  It also has to be stored in the basement as it is too big to fit in the cabinets!    My advice, buy the best you can afford, and the one that has the removable meat tray is desirable.


----------



## venture (Mar 16, 2011)

dougmays, I have one similar to the plastic Rival in your post.  I would not recommend it.  The main good thing about it is that it stores compactly.  Other than that, I can't think of anything I really like about it.


----------



## malisaw (Mar 16, 2011)

It's my first slicer so I certainly have nothing to compare it too...but I did a lot of shopping around and reading reviews and comparing motor size, build materials, etc... and decided on this and am quite happy with it:

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Kalorik-AS-29091-Maya-Meat-Slicer/5274204/product.html

Not sure about throw..have to measure...but I've found that folding the belly in half and freezing it solid as a rock works great for me (this will slice frozen solid food quite easily).


----------



## ak1 (Mar 16, 2011)

That one looks very similar to my Powerfist. I wouldn't be surprised if they were made in the same factory. 

Here's mine.






 


Malisaw said:


> It's my first slicer so I certainly have nothing to compare it too...but I did a lot of shopping around and reading reviews and comparing motor size, build materials, etc... and decided on this and am quite happy with it:
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Kalorik-AS-29091-Maya-Meat-Slicer/5274204/product.html
> 
> Not sure about throw..have to measure...but I've found that folding the belly in half and freezing it solid as a rock works great for me (this will slice frozen solid food quite easily).


----------



## daveomak (Mar 17, 2011)

dougmays, Morning.

My wife bought the rival slicer 20 yrs ago. Works well for slicing up those "football pressed hams" for lunch meat. The throw is really short. My BBB had to be trimmed so it would "fit" on the slide. You can see how I trimmed some of it to get good slices.







That was not a problem as I use the trim for adding to food dishes for flavor and keep the slices for sammies. It cleans easily because it comes apart easily.Slicing is slow due to motor power but it works. Would I buy another rival like this one? No. I would get a more professional model with more throw and more power. That being said, it has worked well for a long time and it is a good machine for its intended use and price.


----------



## beti (Jun 25, 2011)

Edit - Never mind.  I found it.  I thought it wasn't a bolt since it wouldn't turn - until I pulled out the pliers.  Thanks anyway!

Hi Alelover,

I just bought an older version of your slicer (I think) at a garage sale today. There was no manual.  Can you please tell me how you remove the blade on yours?  There isn't a nut or screw like you'd find on a circular saw to remove the blade.  Any suggestions?  

Thanks!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a Waring Pro that I will sell ya fairly cheap..

  Don't need since I bought the monster!!


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 25, 2011)

Look at this one...http://www.hayneedle.com/sale/deni14250premiumfoodslicer.cfm


----------

